# Are There Compatible Fence Guide Rails for Delta 34-670 10" Table Saw?



## KDubya (Aug 28, 2016)

I somehow lost the rip fence guide rails for my Delta 34-670 table saw when moving. Must've thrown them away as trash. These are the square guide rails-- not the tubular kind. The saw serial number is K 8925.

I'm watching ebay for used ones but don't see any yet. Are there any rails from other table saw brands that are compatible? I still have the rip fence and its front/rear clamps are configured for a square rail, so I don't believe it will work on tubular rails like many of the 34-670s have.

The distance between the screws that mount the guide rails is 14 5/8"


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you tried here?


http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-34670-type-inch-table-saw-parts-c-3275_3334_7069.html


----------



## KDubya (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks. Yep, I saw that. Notice that those rails are tubular, however. My saw must be an earlier model. I see these tubular rails on ebay often.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I have the Delta 36-725 with a square front tube.
do you have the angle iron it mounts to?

it's 2 inches square x 63 inches long - altho for shipping they break it into left&right pcs
DPEC002926
DPED002927
avail
https://www.m-and-d.com/DL-DPEC002926.html
but pricy - you'll also need some cute 5mm shoulder bolts which could be hard to local; might have to order the bolts & the connector plate

eBay has 2" steel tubing in 48" - likely you could find some longer - or a local steel/metals supply house
ala
http://www.metalsdepot.com/products/hrsteel2.phtml?page=sqtube

drill & tap holes; no connector plate needed, polish it up, quick coat of enamel . . .
side bennies: eliminates the "bump" at the joint


----------



## KDubya (Aug 28, 2016)

TomCT2,
I see that the front rail is square on your saw and the back is an angle iron. I don't have the angle iron rear fence.

I've attached a photo from an old ebay ad that shows the fence and guide rails for a 34-670. My fence is the one that came with the saw, like the one in the photo. My saw must be a Type 1 as the rails I've seen for 34-670 "Type 2" are tubular. After examining my fence clamps configuration, and running ratios of the guides in the photo, the rails are about 1 1/4" in the sides. The depth of my table front and rear edges is also 1 1/4".

If no new ebay ads appear soon I may end up having to make my own from whatever metal I can find. Got a lot of honey-do's here.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I had a 34-670 that I parted out last year after it fell off the back of the truck and busted the raise/lower handwheel and bent that shaft. It was the round/tubular rail model. I believe the 22" table depth of that saw is rare. I expect you will just need to get lucky finding one of those saws.

Maybe you can manufacture some kind of 5" spacer, bolt it to the front or back of the saw and use many of the fences designed for a 27" table that are pretty common. 

Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## KDubya (Aug 28, 2016)

Good suggestion subroc. I may end up having to get creative. I missed some on ebay by not looking in for a couple of weeks. Am hoping somebody will have one they will part out.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

KDubya said:


> Good suggestion subroc. I may end up having to get creative. I missed some on ebay by not looking in for a couple of weeks. Am hoping somebody will have one they will part out.


Here is one locally, so they do show up occasionally.

link

One more, maybe this guy will take $60 and ship it too.


----------



## KDubya (Aug 28, 2016)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

That fence looks similar to mine. Check the Grizzly catalog. My saw is the 1023 RLW with the square tube in front and angle iron in the rear. The locking mechanism looks identical to mine, which is a Shop Fox model.


----------



## KDubya (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks MT I will check that out.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

it's just angle iron and square tube - the only magic is where the holes are drilled.

actually I've had a couple thoughts about replacing the square tube on the front of mine with a single piece. 
I filed off all the sloppy cutting leftover crapola - but just exactly when that joint falls where I'm trying to setup - accurately (it's all good for horseshoes&hand grenades....) the joint is a pain.

the other issue that goes un-warned about . . . if you use the fence left and right of the blade, and those two pieces are not perfectly straightly aligned . . . your fence parallel takes a hit.


----------



## Mrdrew (Sep 10, 2017)

So what did you end up doing? I have the exact saw, and the fence guide rails (square) are bent.


----------

